# Harbourside Purchase 2 bedroom



## ctmary (Jun 3, 2007)

I just returned from the Atlantis and had a wonderful time. I would like to purchase a platinum 2 bedroom unit. Does it matter if I get a floating week or fixed week. Are all the 2 bedrooms lockout units? I would mostly go in April every year the same week or once in a while in the summer. What is a fair price to pay for a resale? I saw the week on ebay for a 1 bedroom for the silver. But it sounds like I couldn't trade it for a Gold or Platinum season. I've been reading the boards, I really don't understand how involved the whole points thing is. And i want to make the right choice. Also where is the best place to find resales? You also can email me direct with any help. Thank you I appreciate it. Mary          ctmaryb@aol.com


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

*Take your time*

Hi Mary, 

If you are willing to hang around and read the boards for awhile you will learn the ins and outs of buying resale. Don't make the mistakes I made on my first resale contracts---read, read, read and hang around for awhile, then make an informed decision. I wouldn't buy anything yet!!!
Marylyn


----------



## mariawolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Don't buy silver--not even close to trade to anything in any other season!
I have owned since 2001 and you really need to buy in the season you most want to go as otherwise you will be competing with everyone else in the Starwood system!
Phase 1 and 2 both have lockouts but Phase 2 also has regular 2 bedrooms--personally I prefer the lockout as it gives me the option to separate them if I travel with a smaller group.
As to fixed vs lockout--I guess now they charge a premium for the fixed--mine is fixed but I can also float so don't know how that is handled now--one of mine is a premium week 52--some folks think they can buy that season and go then but it is pretty much sold at a premium price so it is unlikely you can snag that which is why I bought that second week fixed.
As the other poster said use the sight--I bought both of mine developer--the first one because there weren't resales--the other couldn't find the week I wanted but there are better prices out there!


----------



## Docklander (Jun 3, 2007)

Just to echo what other people have said, do make sure you do your research.  I've been looking into Harbourside recently and you would be amazed at the the price differences out there on the very same thing.  For example, I have seen wk 52 2 bed lock offs in phase 1 (which by the way are larger than those in phase 2) up for resale at $65k - $70k whilst I'm in the process of purchasing for $37k - the exact same week, view etc.  Amazing!


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 3, 2007)

We have a lot of flexibility in our travel times.  We just bought our Phase 2 Platinum 2BR LO for $27k.  We probably could have gotten a better deal if I had waited a little longer.  If you want to travel on a certain high demand week then make sure you buy that fixed week!


----------



## ctmary (Jun 3, 2007)

Is it worth it to buy a Vistana week and  use it to trade into Harbourview? Can you save 2 years of points or more, do they expire? The matt fee is very high when you figure out the matt fee and what you pay for it is it worth it? I really love the resort.


----------



## capjak (Jun 3, 2007)

ctmary said:


> I just returned from the Atlantis and had a wonderful time. I would like to purchase a platinum 2 bedroom unit. Does it matter if I get a floating week or fixed week. Are all the 2 bedrooms lockout units? I would mostly go in April every year the same week or once in a while in the summer. What is a fair price to pay for a resale? I saw the week on ebay for a 1 bedroom for the silver. But it sounds like I couldn't trade it for a Gold or Platinum season. I've been reading the boards, I really don't understand how involved the whole points thing is. And i want to make the right choice. Also where is the best place to find resales? You also can email me direct with any help. Thank you I appreciate it. Mary          ctmaryb@aol.com



Hopefully other owners can chime in but I think summer is Gold and April would be platinum..so I think you would have to trade out of platinum into gold to go in the summer??


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 4, 2007)

weeks 1-17 are platinum ,weeks 18-34 are gold and weeks 35-46 are silver.
hope this helps.


----------



## capjak (Jun 5, 2007)

Another cost factor though small when compared to the MF and initial cost is the closing fees due to the requirement to use a lawyer in the bahamas.  I think it can be in the $2000 range.

Maybe better off renting from a current owner?


----------



## harzim (Jun 7, 2007)

*What mistakes did you make?*

What did you miss in the contract, so other resale newbies can learn.  Thanks!


icydog said:


> Hi Mary,
> 
> If you are willing to hang around and read the boards for awhile you will learn the ins and outs of buying resale. Don't make the mistakes I made on my first resale contracts---read, read, read and hang around for awhile, then make an informed decision. I wouldn't buy anything yet!!!
> Marylyn


----------

